# Montel's Healthmaster juicer/blender ?



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

My friend just told me about this and I was thinking about buying it. Seems to be similar to the vitamix but less money. I would love the vitamix but its just too pricey. Anyone tried it?
Here is the link:

http://www.myhealthmaster.com/


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing too?


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

OMG I've been wishing for a vitamix, and other than the grain grinding, this looks like it will do everything the vitamix does.

I was at the Calgary Stampede last week and watched a demo and the vitamix is truly an amazing machine, but I can't fathom paying that much for a kitchen appliance!

I think I may buy this one though!!!


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

:







:

I was up late one night and saw the info-mercial and have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the idea about being able to do paymts too. My blender is not working as good doing the greens for my smoothies. I wish they had it in white so it would blend better in my kitchen.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *es1967* 
I wish they had it in white so it would blend better in my kitchen.

I LOLed at this.

I am a dork.

(it's a pun, get it?? I wish it would blend better in my kitchen??







)

You could always buy a cover for it, or store it when you're not using it.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I LOLed at this.

I am a dork.

(it's a pun, get it?? I wish it would blend better in my kitchen??







)

You could always buy a cover for it, or store it when you're not using it.

I didn't even realize I said that. I love white. I grew up in the North and everything was so dark and blah!! My DH teases me about having everything white in my house.


----------



## greengmax (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm curious as well. The price point is certainly to my liking and it seems to do all that a vitamix would....


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I held off b/c I read some negative reviews on it. Not many but I think I will wait. Google it and it comes up w a forum w people who bought it. I'm sure there are alot of people who are not having problems so who knows.


----------

